# Military Watch & Braille Pocket Watch



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Two unusual pocket watches I thought I'd show off on here.

First up is a military piece in what I presume to be brass (nickel plated?)

GSTP on the back with the broad arrow and serial number, but no clues as to a manufacturer unfortunately.

Pity, I've seen identical models with JLC and Omega dials/movements and I'd quite like to own one of those but this sterile one will do.

Swiss made with 15 jewel movement.

Nice that it has the chain and t-bar even though it's not precious metal.




























This other one is a real oddity.

Swiss made vintage pocket watch with a Braille dial!

Basically a base metal full-hunter case with an open face inside - no glass - and a series of bumps to indicate the hour markers.

Swiss made again, but no sign of a maker, just a RNIB (Royal National Institute for the Blind) on the dial.

Still, I thought it was unusual!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:kewlpics:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kev

I have a couple of sterile GSTPs with the same movement even down to the little star at the 11 o'clock position. I wonder if there are any more identifying marks behind the face?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

One day when I'm feeling brave I might check! 

It would be interesting to trace this to a manufacturer though.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Snap! I have just bagged myself one of those Braille watches.


----------

